# hammersmith hospital



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

has anyone had treatment at hammersmith? am single, 40, and hoping to have IUI. thanks in advance Rachael


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've used 92 Harley Street and Mr Trew for monitoring cycles abroad but not fully  cycled there , so I had scans there at the weekend and the staff were nice.  I said that I wanted higher stats and success rates that HH has. Good Luck there used to be  a HH thread.


----------

